# kribs in groups?



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Is it possible to peacefully keep kribs in a community setting? From experience, I know they can be mean when spawning.

1. Would a female krib be ok on her own (with other cichlids in the tank)
2. Would a group of females work? If so, how many? 
3. If I kept a pair (M/F), would they be really mean to bolivian rams?

These fish will be kept in a 100G tank.


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello Isis,

Sorry no one responded to your post, so I'll try to help you out.



Isis24 said:


> Is it possible to peacefully keep kribs in a community setting? From experience, I know they can be mean when spawning.
> 
> Yes, you can keep Pelvicachromis pulcher in a community setting providing the tank is large enough. P. pulcher is generally a well-behaved species, but sufficient cave structures and hiding places (coconut shells, wood, rocks, plants, etc.) that are spaced far apart from each other should be provided. This will enable pairs to stake out breeding territories with minimal conflict toward other breeding pairs. Additionally, adding small dither fish (tetras, rasboras, etc.) will give the cichlids something on which they can focus.
> 
> ...


Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you! You've been extremely helpful.

I'll probably keep 2 pairs each of kribs and rams (with my beloved Severum). I already have a female krib (small fish, HUGE personality!) with the Severum, and they're well-behaved together. Looks like this will work!


----------

